# Very important questions! Please help!



## Cine (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, I am freshman here and so far i love this forum. But please don't blame me if thread like this one was made thousands times 

Right now I am looking for a descent film college or school to enter as international student. I have a list of very important questions and it would be very useful for me, if some of you could answer on them 

- Could anybody explain me the whole process of how to get in college for international student?

- What should be in my portfolio?

- How can I send them my portfoilo, if I am living in another country?

- Do I need to pass SAT, AP or ACT tests (if I take TOEFL)? And what subjects do these tests cover?

- What's the avarage score of GPA to enter college/film school?

- What is the avarage TOEFL score to get in college/film school? 

- Do test scores really have so big part?

- Should I send applications to several film colleges in one time and then wait for those, which will accept me?

- Is it possible for 16-years old foreign student to take summer program in NYFA? Can I make there some short films?

- Do I need to make 16mm digital short film? 

- If yes, how long should it be?

- What should be written in my essay?

- What's the best one to get in: NYU (TISH), CCH (Columbia College Hollywood), FSU, SCAD, Art Center College Design, AFI or Academy of Art University? 

- Which of them are more focused on art or mainstream films?

- Which of them have good enogh equipment and connections with sharks from Hollywood?

- Could anybody list me the famous directors or screenwriters, who graduated from those colleges?

- Do I need to pay for my short films in college?

- Will it be difficult for me in editing my shorts, if I am not so good in technology part?

- Are there good colleges focused on both Cinematic arts and TV (directing & writing)?

- Is it really so difficult to get in USCA or NYU?

- Is it really necessary to visit college or film school before sending application?

- Will being international student make it easier for me to enter?

- Is it possible to find national criticism in college or film school? (I am white; Armenian)

- Am I allowed to take both director and screenwriting programs in film school or college?

- What colleges can guarantee a job in movie industry?

- What should I do after college graduation? Should I start making short and indie films or writing TV sitcoms to get noticed? Or should I get some job in famous studio like WB or Fox?

Thank you for paying attention


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 26, 2007)

_- Could anybody explain me the whole process of how to get in college for international student?_

It varies from school to school, so you should check with their admissions offices directly. Usually you can read about it on their website, and email them.

_- What should be in my portfolio?_

The more you have, the better. Many schools are fine with a demo reel, or just some nice photos.

_- How can I send them my portfoilo, if I am living in another country?_

Via the postal service. They will list the address and all instructions on their website.

_- Do I need to pass SAT, AP or ACT tests (if I take TOEFL)? And what subjects do these tests cover?_

SATs cover math, verbal ability, and writing. I can tell you that, judging by your english (which is good, but not great) you may have a heard time with the writing and verbal portions. However, I'm sure the schools are also aware of this, seeing as you are a foreign applicant. The SATs are probably your best bet. They're universally accepted at American colleges. You may be required to take two or three SATIIs which come in a variety of subjects of your choice. Regardless, SAT or SATII, buy the Kaplan prep book, and read the whole thing.

_- What's the avarage score of GPA to enter college/film school?_

THis is difficult to say.

_- What is the avarage TOEFL score to get in college/film school?_

I'm afraid I have no idea. They will probably tell you if you ask.

_- Do test scores really have so big part?_

Yes, but they don't need to be as high as they would for more academic programs. Average SATs at NYU are 650-700 in each category, out of 800.

_- Should I send applications to several film colleges in one time and then wait for those, which will accept me?_

Yes, it takes forever and there's a lot of luck involved, so apply to all your schools at once. You've just missed the application process for this year, so you have until December or so to get them all done.

_- Is it possible for 16-years old foreign student to take summer program in NYFA? Can I make there some short films?_

It should be. Check with them to be sure.

_- Do I need to make 16mm digital short film?_

No. That;s what you do in school!

_- What should be written in my essay?_

Something about you. What happened to you? What makes your outlook on life special. That kind of thing.

_- What's the best one to get in: NYU (TISH), CCH (Columbia College Hollywood), FSU, SCAD, Art Center College Design, AFI or Academy of Art University?_

Most of those are good. The top in the USA are NYU Tisch, USC, Emerson, and Chapman.

_- Which of them are more focused on art or mainstream films?_

They vary a lot. NYU is really independent, and USC is very hollywood.

_- Which of them have good enogh equipment and connections with sharks from Hollywood?_

All the good ones. Chapman and USC have the best connections.

_- Could anybody list me the famous directors or screenwriters, who graduated from those colleges?_

Check their websites, or look it up on Wikipedia. At NYU we've got Martin Scorsese and M. Night Shymalan and a bunch more. 

_- Do I need to pay for my short films in college?_

Yep. They'll give you film and equipment, but you need to pay everything else. It can end up being anywhere from free to several hundred dollars, depending on what you decide to do. In advanced projects it is not uncommon to spend $20,000 or more, but this is usually someone else's money.

_- Will it be difficult for me in editing my shorts, if I am not so good in technology part?_

Yep  But you'll be fine. It's easy to learn this stuff.

_- Is it really so difficult to get in USCA or NYU?_

Yes. Very. But they can be surprising, so go for it for sure!

_- Is it really necessary to visit college or film school before sending application?_

Not at all! Just read a lot about it.

_- Will being international student make it easier for me to enter?_

I doubt it. Harder, maybe, because you have a language barrier. But don't worry too much.

_- Is it possible to find national criticism in college or film school? (I am white; Armenian)_

I'm confused... do you mean, are people going to be prejudiced against you for being foreign? I don't think so. Colleges are very open places.

_- Am I allowed to take both director and screenwriting programs in film school or college?_

Yes, usually. This varies from school to school.

_- What colleges can guarantee a job in movie industry?_

None of them. Most people who graduate will get a job, if they're any good.

_- What should I do after college graduation? Should I start making short and indie films or writing TV sitcoms to get noticed? Or should I get some job in famous studio like WB or Fox?_

You've got plenty of time to figure that out.

Good luck!


----------



## Cine (Feb 27, 2007)

> SATs cover math, verbal ability, and writing. I can tell you that, judging by your english (which is good, but not great) you may have a heard time with the writing and verbal portions. However, I'm sure the schools are also aware of this, seeing as you are a foreign applicant. The SATs are probably your best bet. They're universally accepted at American colleges. You may be required to take two or three SATIIs which come in a variety of subjects of your choice. Regardless, SAT or SATII, buy the Kaplan prep book, and read the whole thing.


How would you rate my english (out of 10)?
So I can choose subjects for my tests?
You want to say that I need to fly to another country to take two-three tests? Can I do them in country, where I live (Russia)? 



> Yes, it takes forever and there's a lot of luck involved, so apply to all your schools at once. You've just missed the application process for this year, so you have until December or so to get them all done.



I'm going to apply in 2009. How long dooes it usually takes them to make decision on me?



> It should be. Check with them to be sure.



I've jest done it, yeah they have summer program for international students.



> No. That;s what you do in school!



But that's actually what such universities as NYU requires 



> Most of those are good. The top in the USA are NYU Tisch, USC, Emerson, and Chapman.



And what about ACCD? I heard directors like Michael Bay and Zack Snyder had graduated from it.



> All the good ones. Chapman and USC have the best connections.



I just think that it will be very useful for me after my graduation from college/university. Do AFI and ACCD have connections?



> Yep. They'll give you film and equipment, but you need to pay everything else. It can end up being anywhere from free to several hundred dollars, depending on what you decide to do. In advanced projects it is not uncommon to spend $20,000 or more, but this is usually someone else's money.



So I will also have rights?



> Yep  But you'll be fine. It's easy to learn this stuff.



I hope so.



> Yes. Very. But they can be surprising, so go for it for sure!
> 
> 
> > What's usual cost of NYU and USC per year includding housing? I tried to find info about it, but there is nothing in their web sites.
> ...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 27, 2007)

Your english out of 10? In written form I'd say about 7  It's pretty good.

Yeah, look up SATs online and you'll find the official SAT website, with info on where in your country you can take it, examples tests, and subjects to choose from. They're very helpful. Almost everyone prepares for the SAT a lot, so you need to as well, to remain in the game.

The deadlines for most applications are in December and the decisions are usually out by April.

NYU (most schools are the same) does not require a 16mm short film. They require any of the following three items (I think - check their site to be sure):

-Photos
-A 10 minute demo reel on video (can be film, but must be submitted on video either way)
-A short script.


I don't know much about ACCD I'm afraid.

AFI has very very good connections.

At USC they will own the rights to your work, but at most other schools, you will. At USC, they do a great job promoting your film IF they like it, otherwise, there is no good effect from them owning the rights.


The annual cost of NYU including housing and food comes to about $50,000 US per year (two terms)

Teacher recommendations don't have that much effect on your career. It works like this: the name of your school will get you the interview, and the quality of your work will get you the job. Of course, this is in an industry where there are no interviews, and all the good jobs are through friends, so make lots of friends in school 

I'm in the undergrad (BFA) program at NYU. The graduate degree at most schools is only available to people with BFAs already.


----------



## techie1902 (Feb 27, 2007)

> I can tell you that, judging by your english (which is good, but not great) you may have a heard time with the writing and verbal portions.




Just curious Titanium did you purposely spell "hard" wrong to prove a point or was that accidental? Made me laugh regardless...

Anyways back on topic...If you're trying to find the SAT website it's Collegeboard.com and there should be a link that says "Register for the SAT" that you can click on...Once you click on that you should be able to get all the info you need from the links on the left of the page...and you can contact them if you have any more questions...

But yeah you can find information at the school's websites...School websites are always www. (schools name/abbreviation) .edu

I'm guessing you already know that but just in case you aren't finding them...

And I've read a lot on USC's website and It seems that they're a very diverse school...but I'm sure you kind find the link for international students on there that could give you more information...


----------



## yawnface86 (Feb 27, 2007)

- Could anybody explain me the whole process of how to get in college for international student?

Just apply...

- What should be in my portfolio?

The best stuff you've done but it should have some type of theme. If you like beaches, make sure your best stuff has beaches in it. 

- How can I send them my portfoilo, if I am living in another country?

Via FedEx?

- Do I need to pass SAT, AP or ACT tests (if I take TOEFL)? And what subjects do these tests cover?

Yes, or at least have a decent score.

- What's the avarage score of GPA to enter college/film school?

Depends on school usually >3.0

- What is the avarage TOEFL score to get in college/film school? 

DK

- Do test scores really have so big part?

Somewhat especially if you don't have a reel or good resume.

- Should I send applications to several film colleges in one time and then wait for those, which will accept me?

All that you expect to or want to attend by their due dates.

- Is it possible for 16-years old foreign student to take summer program in NYFA? Can I make there some short films?

Maybe. If you want to take a summer program go to the state at which your most favorite college is and volunteer cause that is free. Usually they will want 18+ however.

- Do I need to make 16mm digital short film? 

Perhaps. It will give you more exposure to film making. You can't make a 16mm digital short it would just be digital or just be 16mm

- If yes, how long should it be?

Long enough to tell your story.

- What should be written in my essay?

Usually depends on college base it on yourself make an outline before you write it. I would get it proof read by at least 5 people.

- What's the best one to get in: NYU (TISH), CCH (Columbia College Hollywood), FSU, SCAD, Art Center College Design, AFI or Academy of Art University? 

Personal discussion. Noles all the way for me  FSU!

- Which of them are more focused on art or mainstream films?

I would research that from the schools.

- Which of them have good enogh equipment and connections with sharks from Hollywood?

None. It's all about networking and learning stuff.

- Could anybody list me the famous directors or screenwriters, who graduated from those colleges?

google that. each film school has a page on wikipedia. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_school

- Do I need to pay for my short films in college?

Depends on college.

- Will it be difficult for me in editing my shorts, if I am not so good in technology part?

They teach you that. 

- Are there good colleges focused on both Cinematic arts and TV (directing & writing)?

Research for yourself. Each opinion is different.

- Is it really so difficult to get in USCA or NYU?

Yes.

- Is it really necessary to visit college or film school before sending application?

You should. Make sure you want to be there. Get to know the place.

- Will being international student make it easier for me to enter?

Perhaps.

- Is it possible to find national criticism in college or film school? (I am white; Armenian)

Perhaps?
- Am I allowed to take both director and screenwriting programs in film school or college?

Some colleges make you do all of the parts.

- What colleges can guarantee a job in movie industry?

FSU has mentors. None of them guarantee but if you look at the success rate from current alumni you can figure it out for yourself.

- What should I do after college graduation? Should I start making short and indie films or writing TV sitcoms to get noticed? Or should I get some job in famous studio like WB or Fox?

Whatever you feel like doing. That is up to you.


----------



## funkbomb (Feb 27, 2007)

> I'm in the undergrad (BFA) program at NYU. The graduate degree at most schools is only available to people with BFAs already.


Perry, does this apply to USC or UCLA as far as you know?


----------



## yawnface86 (Feb 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by funkbomb:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I'm in the undergrad (BFA) program at NYU. The graduate degree at most schools is only available to people with BFAs already.


Perry, does this apply to USC or UCLA as far as you know? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, Graduate degrees = MFA which is always after BFA so it would be the same at usc and ucla


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 28, 2007)

> Just curious Titanium did you purposely spell "hard" wrong to prove a point or was that accidental? Made me laugh regardless...



Uh... yeah. Totally.


----------



## Cine (Feb 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Your english out of 10? In written form I'd say about 7  It's pretty good.[/QUPTE]
> 
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 28, 2007)

A score of 1350 would be enough to get you into film school in the old system, where the score is out of 800 math and 800 verbal (I got 1390: 590m 800v) but in the new system, where there is an extra 800 point writing category, 1350 is very low.

They do look at your high school grades, but not that much for international students, I'm guessing.

Do you mean that you want to enter early, by spring? Or enter, and join in the spring term? You'd need to check with the school. The way it usually works is that you enter your application in december, you hear back in april, and you attend the school in september.

For your demo reel you should put together a 10 minute video (VHS NTSC format) or DVD of your work. It can be one film, or several, or a montage of stuff. Whatever you want.

Do try NYU anyways, because they often give scholarships of at least $9,000 which would bring it back into your price range.

Yeah, you can get a BFA in film school 

Search online for good essays, or try to find the book "How to get into any college."


----------



## Cine (Feb 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> A score of 1350 would be enough to get you into film school in the old system, where the score is out of 800 math and 800 verbal (I got 1390: 590m 800v) but in the new system, where there is an extra 800 point writing category, 1350 is very low.



Did the whole system get changed or it's new college's requirement?
BTW, could you advice me some useful books for exams like SAT and ACT?



> They do look at your high school grades, but not that much for international students, I'm guessing.



That's good for me, because my scores started getting better only in 8th grade.



> Do you mean that you want to enter early, by spring? Or enter, and join in the spring term? You'd need to check with the school. The way it usually works is that you enter your application in december, you hear back in april, and you attend the school in september.



Damn, that's very long. I want to enter in fall, right after my school graduation. Can I take all tests before my school graduation?



> For your demo reel you should put together a 10 minute video (VHS NTSC format) or DVD of your work. It can be one film, or several, or a montage of stuff. Whatever you want.



Montage of what stuff? My works or just some pkayed scenes? And there will be problems with regions of formats, won't it?



> Do try NYU anyways, because they often give scholarships of at least $9,000 which would bring it back into your price range.



But what should I do to get scholarships? And I thought financial aid was available only for domestic students  



> Yeah, you can get a BFA in film school



That's cool. Is there actual difference between film schools and film colleges?



> Search online for good essays, or try to find the book "How to get into any college."



Are you talking about this book http://www.amazon.com/Get-into-Any-College-Students/dp/...6361?ie=UTF8&s=books ?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, the whole SAT system changed recently. They added a new 800 pt category, so it's now out of 2400 instead of out of 1600.

Try Kaplan prep books for the SAT. They're great.

Yeah, you can take the tests before you graduate high school, and apply during your senior year of high school. That's how it usually works.

Your demo reel can be anything. Just put your best film work. And yeah, be careful with region formats. They need NTSC for the VHS tape, and if you send a DVD, just make sure it can play in region 1 and you should be okay. Check with them though.

The scholarships vary from school to school. I got one based on merit, and didn't have to do anything to get it. They'll tell you if you get one.

Film schools and film colleges means pretty much the same thing. Some schools, like NYFA, don't offer a degree. These are technical schools, or trade schools.

Yep, I'm pretty sure that's the book!


----------



## Cine (Mar 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Yeah, the whole SAT system changed recently. They added a new 800 pt category, so it's now out of 2400 instead of out of 1600.



Am I allowed to choose test subjects myself?



> Try Kaplan prep books for the SAT. They're great.



I heard about them, I'll book them as soon as it's possible for me.



> Yeah, you can take the tests before you graduate high school, and apply during your senior year of high school. That's how it usually works.



Damn, but that's also not so easy, because I need to prepare for my school graduate exam of 11th grade.



> Your demo reel can be anything. Just put your best film work. And yeah, be careful with region formats. They need NTSC for the VHS tape, and if you send a DVD, just make sure it can play in region 1 and you should be okay. Check with them though.



In what formats NYFA (high school program) gives me back my short films? I am just curious.



> The scholarships vary from school to school. I got one based on merit, and didn't have to do anything to get it. They'll tell you if you get one.



Did you graduate from another college before getting into NYU?



> Film schools and film colleges means pretty much the same thing. Some schools, like NYFA, don't offer a degree. These are technical schools, or trade schools.



Thanks. BTW, if I wnat to change my last name (my parents had divorced, when I was only 2, so that's why I want to take my mother's last name), when should I do that, before or after geeting in college? And will it effect on my education in US?



> Yep, I'm pretty sure that's the book!



Thanks.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 1, 2007)

You're allowed to choose SATIIs yourself, from a whole list of subjects. The SAT has three parts, and you have to take them as they are: math, verbal, and writing.

You'll come out of NYFA with rolls of 16mm film, but also with digital copies of your films on video, or dvd, or whatever.

No, I went straight to NYU. Typically, one doesn't go to more than one undergraduate (BFA) school before moving on to an MA (graduate) degree.

I'd say change your name before you start doing all of this stuff. It might confuse all the different people you'll have to deal with (SATs, schools, etc) if your name changes half way through.


----------



## Cine (Mar 1, 2007)

(I'm sorry! I have no idea how, but I accidentally wrote my reply OVER your message! Terribly sorry. I've taken my reply and moved it to a new message, but yours is lost  )


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know much about the ACT. It's not required, as long as you take the SAT, but some areas of America like it slightly more.

I think I should just define a couple of terms, cause I know there is some confusion between different parts of the world.

High school is where you go to school between 14 and 18 years old.

When you graduate high school you move on to college. College is also called "school" or referred to as a university. It's an undergraduate school, where you receive a bachelor's degree, otherwise known as a BA or BFA.

Once you have the undergraduate degree (which usually takes four years) you can, but don't always have to, move up to grad school, to get a master's degree or MA in a two or three year program. This is only possible if you already have the BFA.

I don't actually know anything about name changes, so that was just a guess


----------



## Cine (Mar 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> High school is where you go to school between 14 and 18 years old.



Yeah, I know this (in Russia 11th grade is the final one). But I think it will be very hard to take tests during my last year (I doubt I'll be able to take it earlier).



> When you graduate high school you move on to college. College is also called "school" or referred to as a university. It's an undergraduate school, where you receive a bachelor's degree, otherwise known as a BA or BFA.



So I can earn BFA degree in such universities as NYU or USC, am I right?



> Once you have the undergraduate degree (which usually takes four years) you can, but don't always have to, move up to grad school, to get a master's degree or MA in a two or three year program. This is only possible if you already have the BFA.



Why would I need MA degree? I think the best way will be looking for a job in movie industry right after college graduation.



> I don't actually know anything about name changes, so that was just a guess



Ok, I will try to find info about it myself.

If I get in high school summer program of USC, will it give me some advantage to enter the university?

And should I talk to some one, who had already graduated from college?


----------



## Cine (Mar 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> (I'm sorry! I have no idea how, but I accidentally wrote my reply OVER your message! Terribly sorry. I've taken my reply and moved it to a new message, but yours is lost  )



Nah, everything is fine


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, you earn a BFA degree at NYU or USC, for sure.

You usually don't need the MA degree in film. It's very hard to predict where you'll be when you graduate, career-wise, so don't worry about it now! 

The summer programs usually do help with admissions. Having been at the NYU summer program is an almost certain shot at admissions for the regular program.


----------



## Cine (Mar 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> You usually don't need the MA degree in film. It's very hard to predict where you'll be when you graduate, career-wise, so don't worry about it now!



Ok, but I think I should know something about directing TV sitcoms, because it can be my way to Hollywood (like what had Spielberg to start his career). 



> The summer programs usually do help with admissions. Having been at the NYU summer program is an almost certain shot at admissions for the regular program.



That's great, but what if I have only 3.6-3.8 GPA and my test scores are not as high as USC requires and still I got in their summer program? Will they accept me?

Should I talk to someone, who had already graduated from college?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 2, 2007)

No one can really say for sure. I don't know if USC is as friendly toward their summer-school students as NYU is...


----------



## Cine (Mar 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> No one can really say for sure. I don't know if USC is as friendly toward their summer-school students as NYU is...



I will send my application to ACCD (it's #1 for me), NYU, USC, FSU, Cal Arts, Chapman, Emerson, Academy of Art University, Columbia University NY and North Carolina School of Arts.

I am trying to e-mail ACCD and USC, but they don't reply me 

I really need someone who graduated from ACCd and USC. Do you know anybody there who did it?

BTW, when are you goung to gradute from NYU?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 2, 2007)

Afraid I don't know any grads from those school...

I'm graduating NYU in 2009.

Nice list you've got! Good luck!


----------



## Cine (Mar 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Afraid I don't know any grads from those school...
> 
> I'm graduating NYU in 2009.
> ...



Alright, I will try to find them myself. BTW, where is Hoeks (this guy had been posting here some time before)?

Cool, I will get in college in 2009.

Thanks.

So as you say, I should take all tests by my school graduation, am I right?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's best to take all your tests around December before your graduation. You definitely want to start preparing by reading the Kaplan book months in advance though. 

I don't know where Hoeks is lately. I talked to him a few times before he moved out to LA, but I haven't heard from him since then.


----------



## Cine (Mar 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Yeah, it's best to take all your tests around December before your graduation. You definitely want to start preparing by reading the Kaplan book months in advance though.
> 
> I don't know where Hoeks is lately. I talked to him a few times before he moved out to LA, but I haven't heard from him since then.



But if I take them before I am 18, how will it effect on changing my ladt name?

Oh... 

BTW, what are your test scores?

What are you going to do after university graduation?

How much pages should be in my essay or resume? 

Should I have some previous experience in filmmaking except high school summer program?

And how did you make this slideshow (NYU narrative photo project)? What camera did you use?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no idea what will happen if you change your name. Sorry.

My scores were 800 verbal, 590 math, and then on the SATIIs: 750 writing, 700 literature, and 650 history.

Your essay has to be a certain number of words. They put everything on their website to make it clear. Your resume should be as long as you like 

You don't need any experience in film, so don't worry about that.

Are you referring to Fluorescent Justice or the slideshows at this page?

Either way, I made those with a 35mm slide camera and some fancy editing 

I don't know what I'm going to do after graduation just yet - it depends on what's going on when I get there. If I'm making the movies I want to be making, cool, if not, I'll find something to do until I am. Maybe a masters degree, maybe a job in the industry.


----------



## Cine (Mar 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> I have no idea what will happen if you change your name. Sorry.



I think I should better take all exams and send aplication after school graduation. I will have enough time to do all this stuff (including changing name). Do college accept 19 years students (I mean, won't it matter, if I try to enter college after my 19th birthday)? 



> My scores were 800 verbal, 590 math, and then on the SATIIs: 750 writing, 700 literature, and 650 history.



That's pretty high I would say.



> Your essay has to be a certain number of words. They put everything on their website to make it clear. Your resume should be as long as you like



Thanx.



> You don't need any experience in film, so don't worry about that.



That's great. Is there any another summer program beside NYFA?



> Are you referring to Fluorescent Justice or the slideshows at this page?
> 
> Either way, I made those with a 35mm slide camera and some fancy editing



I loved the one with crime deal, it had great vissual stile and lightning. What the exact type of camera (and company name) did you use? 

Is all this stuff with photo project necessary in requirement of film colleges?



> I don't know what I'm going to do after graduation just yet - it depends on what's going on when I get there. If I'm making the movies I want to be making, cool, if not, I'll find something to do until I am. Maybe a masters degree, maybe a job in the industry.



I hope you'll become famous director 

BTW, am I allowed to send my short films to different student festivals during college education?


----------

